# Help needed Hymer 644 1992/3



## budge (May 14, 2008)

Hi all is there any one that can help we just had delivery of our Hymer 644 1992/93 model but can't get any lights to work on the inside we can get electric to the 240v plugs when we hook up but nothing to the lights, we have a Elektroblock la 110 connected to the power but don't know if this is working we can get a reading from the battery 1 on the panel but nothing for the battery 2 we are new the motor homming so any help would be very welcome
thanks
Caz & John


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

there is a switch on the control panel, its a rocker switch on the right of our B544 you have to switch to 12v ein for interior 12v to work. hope it works for you.


----------



## redwings (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello Budge, 
To the left of the driver's seat, on the bulkhead above the wheel arch, there 

should be a red plastic key. This isolates the 12v electrics to the living area.

Ensure the key is pointing down (vertical).

Regards redwings


----------



## budge (May 14, 2008)

hi redwings & wizza, just run out to see and tried the red key but no look ours got a 101 panel if this helps it has starting left to right look at the panel, 1 switch, voltmeter, 3 switchs, another meter, 1 switch, as we come in to the door there are 2 switchs 1 I thinks is lights the other for the electric step, when I push the switch to battery 1 it lights up and shows 12+ volts but when I push it to battery 2 nothing happens, we tried all the switch and the key in different combinations with no joy
regards
Carol


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

i know this might sound silly but has your internal bat got power 12v,and connected up, on the electro block there is a trip switch.


----------



## budge (May 14, 2008)

hi wizza 
not a silly question at all, John's just took the battery off and have placed it on charge so will see tomorrow if it's the battery, the trip switch is that the 1 next to the blue box that looks like a battery charger the Elektroblock LA110, there is a 240 volt trip switch that John had to put on to get electric to the plugs or is there another one, but should it not work from the starter battery next to the engine as a friend has a talbot home and he has something called a zig which he said can be turned from cab or living area battery
regards
Carol


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

on your control panel bat 1 is the engine bat, bat 2 is habitation bats the elecroblock is similar to zig it is a charger and fuse panel there should be on off switch and a trip switch and fuses for 12 volt supplys but also contain 240 volt supplys so dont take apart or you might get a shock mine is a 1997 b544 so might be differant to yours


----------



## redwings (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Budge,
As far as I can see there are no other trip switches.

You could try checking the 12v fuse board (situated by the isolation switch)

Reading from the top.

F1 switchbox,cooker hood,kitchen surface light 8Amp/white

F2 fan,gas boiler,rear lights,fridge ignition 8Amp/white

F3 water pump,shower light,seating group lights,cab bed lights,
driver's cab lights 8Amp/white

F4 battery charger 16Amp/red

F5 fridge 16Amp/red

F6 ammeter (appliances) 8Amp/white

F7 ammeter/voltmeter (battery 2) 8Amp/white

F8 voltmeter (battery 1)  8Amp/white

Hope this helps.

Redwings


----------



## budge (May 14, 2008)

thanks redwind the colour of the fuses will help as ours seem mixed up to what yours are so will have to look for some new fuses on monday and replace them all.
John & Carol


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Chaps,
Didn't see this second post. I've emailed you the manual and replied in the other message. Maybe we should stick to this one. In the other message I wrote:

Hi Carol
Email will be sent shortly. BTW I would recommend anything involving posting your email address is done via Private Message to avoid your email being trawled and you getting excessive amounts of spam in your inbox. If you want to remove it, click the edit button on the line below your post.

Regarding the problem you have, I have a similar problem to you and I think I have to accept that my battery is shot. In mine the battery is under a panel you can lift up to the left of the driver's seat on the floor (assuming yours is Left Hand Drive). I'm asssuming it would be same as yours is basically ours with a bit extra stuck on the back! Disconnect the terminals, lift the battery out and take it to a supplier to get it checked. The fact that battery 1 (your engine battery) reads OK, your panel works and you have no lights I would guess this is your problem but I'm no expert. However I've just been through a process of eliminating all other options.


----------

